

ADHD: It's a gift, not a disorder - jerklogic
http://jerklogic.com/adhd-say-no-to-the-little-green-pills/

======
scott_s
The diagnosis of ADHD has nothing to do with being "different than the
standard 9-to-5-er." People with an attention disorder also don't "question
the very fabric of society."

As for the historical people claimed to have ADHD, being brilliant and
productive is not sufficient to diagnose someone.

This is hyperbole and wishful thinking with no facts or actual argument.

~~~
jerklogic
Those are not symptoms that diagnose those with ADHD, they're simply a proven
byproduct of those who have been clinically diagnosed with ADHD.

Again, being brilliant and productive are not sufficient on their own, of
course. Look at Da Vinci, for example. He wasn't just brilliant. He was
notorious for beginning a multitude of projects, then dropping them when he
got bored, a clear hallmark of ADD.

~~~
scott_s
You can't diagnose someone through historical record alone.

I've known people with ADHD who were not brilliant or productive, and in fact
had considerable difficulty getting _anything_ done. I'd like to say you're
confusing correlation with causation - which you are - but in this case I've
never seen any support for the correlation.

~~~
jerklogic
Scott_s, I'm not sure how you can summarily dismiss something based on handful
of people you know, without any real knowledge. If you don't want to check out
the book, don't. There's plenty of the same info online. And the purpose of
the entire article was just to point out that those who call ADHD a disorder
is completely incorrect. And your argument is based on...your friends?

~~~
scott_s
I'm dismissing what you've said based on my understanding of psychology. My
anecdote was to demonstrate the existence of someone who does not adhere to
your trend.

If you're going to claim ADHD is not a disorder, you need to make actual
arguments. Analogies and gesturing at, but not citing, resources is not the
same.

~~~
jerklogic
I don't claim to be an expert in psychology. What I'm suggesting here is not a
theory of my own invention and has been cited numerous times by countless
experts in the field.

My claim that ADHD is not a disorder is based upon:

1 - The fact that I have it.

2 - Psychological and scientific proof. See the book that I "cited" and
others, such as The Gift of ADD for specifics. There's lots of of delightful
information about the construction of the brain I'm sure would intrigue you.

3 - Simply psychology. People are afraid of those different and tend to
classify them as rejects or somehow lacking. They attempt to make those that
are different "fit" in a society tailor-made for people exactly not like them.
People are afraid of things they don't understand.

